# Careys Keystone Key Crisis !!!



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Since Carey needed his beauty sleep early tonight he requested somebody to post a topic for him...... 
Here is my support....

*From Carey - *
_Another lil unknown... Camper dealers have a master that works with all trailers from a certain mfr.. I have had several guys just walk up, unlock the doors and walk right in the trailer... I'm saying hey dude, dont you need the keys in my packet? They say nope, I have a master.

Also the side door/storage doors have a key number 751.. So anyone can unlock your storage compartments as long as they also own any brand of trailer, because we all have the same 751 key.

Here is a lil poll... What number is on the key that unlocks the outside grill or storage compartments on your outback?.. We all have the same key... Not secure at all, uh?

My roo uses a 751 key to unlock the outside grill. What number is on your key?

Kinda sad, we all have a key to eachothers storage compartments... Heartland and Forest River uses the same 751 key too... Dont put nothing of value in your storage compartments... Bet all that saves us is prolly not many know we all have the same compartment key regurdless of manufacturer...

Carey

ps.. Someone make a new topic post on this... Not too many will prolly see this problem about our storage compartment keys on a post about VW keys... I gotta go to bed.. Everyone should know about this problem. 
_


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As do 99% of the trailers out there built since the 70's.

Locks are to keep honest people honest and are not a deterrent to those that are not.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I started a thread on this subject not too long ago. Exterior Storage Compartment

I almost tried the Combi-Cam lock, but decided to wait and see if anyone else had tried it first. Unfortunately it had slipped my mind until now.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

I wasn't thrilled about hearing this, but the dealer did tell us about the storage compartment key problem when we picked up the OB.

I hadn't thought much about master keys to the door locks but that does make sense, based on the way things were at my last job. Anyone who has 'flippers' on their desks in the corporate world also is vulnerable to the master key thing - It's not hard to find a master key if you know someone who deals with a certain type of lock regularly.

Like the man said, locks are to keep the casual thief out - anyone who really wants to get in will.

We've talked about putting a center lock in on the storage compartment, just to confound or slow down someone who has the 751 key, but haven't actually done anything about it yet, other than make sure nothing too expensive or interesting is stored there.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

When I replaced the locks on the two entry doors on our 25rss they were keyed alike and unique (hand cut). When the OB went to the dealers for fridge work the tech called and said that we had the wrong locks because his key did not fit the lock. Now to change out the cargo locks. James


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The dealer's master key will only work the general door lock though, not the dead bolt.

Steve


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

We found out last month, change them at your expense to another lock. Will save the hassle as anyone can get in your camper with that key through storage. Safety, Safety, Safety. Weird they do that, but so do the Sea Ray Boats have the same problem one key.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm not too worried about it. I keep the deadbolt locked which reduces the odds of someone having my key (probably down to 25%







). As for the storage compartments, look at it this way... if you lose your key, you can always ask someone in the next campsite to let you in!


----------



## NHRA Larry (Jan 30, 2008)

I too had 751 keys for all my outside locks. For about $20 I went to a locksmith (my camper world) and had unique cylinders and keys made. I also installed one on my propane door on the side of my 30rls which didn't have any lock at all. Knowing that any lock just keeps an honest, it was worth the five bucks each to keep out anybody with a 751 key. Most of my camping is at race tracks where any "fan" coming through the gate has access.

Larry


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> The dealer's master key will only work the general door lock though, not the dead bolt.
> 
> Steve


x2...my dealer always double checks that I left the deadbolt unlocked, says no way he can unlock without my key..


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

NHRA Larry said:


> I too had 751 keys for all my outside locks. For about $20 I went to a locksmith (my camper world) and had unique cylinders and keys made. I also installed one on my propane door on the side of my 30rls which didn't have any lock at all. Knowing that any lock just keeps an honest, it was worth the five bucks each to keep out anybody with a 751 key. Most of my camping is at race tracks where any "fan" coming through the gate has access.
> 
> Larry


I don't think you are allowed to have the propane door locked.....


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I too had 751 keys for all my outside locks. For about $20 I went to a locksmith (my camper world) and had unique cylinders and keys made. I also installed one on my propane door on the side of my 30rls which didn't have any lock at all. Knowing that any lock just keeps an honest, it was worth the five bucks each to keep out anybody with a 751 key. Most of my camping is at race tracks where any "fan" coming through the gate has access.
> 
> Larry


I don't think you are allowed to have the propane door locked.....








[/quote]

Yeah, well, you're right. Theoretically. Have you priced 30lb tanks, auto switchover valves, and regulators?

First thing I did after we took possession of the fiver was go to a locksmith and buy six keyed alike camlocks. I still have the 751's. Granted, a large screwdriver, or even a pair of pliers properly applied will get you in. But you don't have to make it overly easy for the thief.

Sluggo


----------



## jtarby (Aug 30, 2007)

I keep the compartments locked more to keep things from the inside getting out as opposed to someone from the outside getting in. Last thing I want when I'm driving down the highway is to find out that something in the storage compartment has bumped up against the flip knob and the door is now flapping open.

Granted, it's not likely to happen, but with the door locked I know it won't happen.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Good ryme Sayonara.. lol

Carey


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Good ryme Sayonara.. lol
> 
> Carey


Hey, thanks for noticing !!


----------

